# 1973 Sports Tourer And Super Sport Rear Derailleurs



## PCHiggin (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,Are they the same? My S/T looks to have a long cage but I'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jan 29, 2017)

Sports Tourers used a different rear derailleur.  Long cage and depending on the year it was a different one.  What year are your bikes?  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2017)

1973 I know they were different,just curious if the cages were the same length


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 29, 2017)

The Sports Tourer and Super Sport shared the same front derailleur (which varied depending on the year), but the rear was always different.  From 1970 through '74 the Super Sport used a GT-200 or GT-210, which were long-cage variants on the "Schwinn Approved" Huret-built rear derailleur, but there were subtle changes such that there were at least 4 variations of these depending on the year. There were two minor variations of the GT-200 used from 1970 through mid-'73, then two minor variations of the GT-210 used from mid-'73 through '74.

The Sports Tourer used a Campagnolo Gran Turismo rear derailleur in '71 and '72, then changed to a Schwinn Approved GT-300 (rebadged Shimano Crane GS) for '73 through '75. Of those the GT-300 was far superior and many '71-'72 owners upgraded once it came out.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks very much for the reply,great research you've done and I appreciate your sharing it.


----------

